# Final Maggie dyno numbers and video link



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is the shake down run and one of the dyno pulls from this past weekend. I don't have the final dyno pull because my camcorder kept shutting down for some unknown reason. 

The previous tune before the new mods netted 477/442 on the first dyno pull with no changes. The numbers before were 501/481. After some gentle massaging the numbers were brought back up to 501/477. And that's with the lower compression pistons (10.4:1 CR) and LPE GT2-3 cam. After that we decided to add the 2.6" pulley. With everything that has been done I am very pleased with the car. 

Enjoy!

http://media.putfile.com/GTO-Maggie-dyno-run


----------



## Jacket4256 (Nov 19, 2007)

saw your other thread, and again nice...like to get some in car sounds at WOT would be good


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Jacket4256 said:


> saw your other thread, and again nice...like to get some in car sounds at WOT would be good


Thanks again! I may have to do that for ya. Once I get a mount made to hook up my camcorder I'll go out and do a few WOT runs for ya. :cheers


----------



## BillFromTR (Nov 22, 2007)

Very nice numbers. Looks like a nice flat curve. What mods do you have? i take it your S/Ced.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

BillFromTR said:


> Very nice numbers. Looks like a nice flat curve. What mods do you have? i take it your S/Ced.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Now dat's a TQ curve. SCHWEET!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Good 2 go said:


> Now dat's a TQ curve. SCHWEET!


Thanks!

Yeah it's a beautiful thing. It pulls hard in the upper rpms due to the cam. Honestly, I haven't gotten on it too hard. I'm still trying to get used to the new power.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Your not done yet, even-though you say you are. From what Richard said your 112 will max out around 550 so it looks like you'll be looking at a 122HH. I give you about a year or two and you'll be looking into it. Then I'll buy your 112 off of you.


----------

